# As promised some photos of the teenage mummy to be.



## Doormouse (6 November 2010)

As some of you know I had a bit of a shock 2 weeks ago when I found out my 4 year old was in foal.  A few pictures below of mummy to be enjoying being out with her friends.  She is by ARD VDL Douglas out of a mare called Drumagoland who was by Zero Watt.  The possible father was by a horse by Shutterfly. Hopefully it will be a nice foal!


----------



## Allover (6 November 2010)

Nice mare, i hope you have a cracking foal from her


----------



## Doormouse (6 November 2010)

Allover said:



			Nice mare, i hope you have a cracking foal from her 

Click to expand...

Thank you, that is really kind.  I love her to bits, she is so sweet and genuine and will do anything you ask so hopefully she will be a great mummy and pass on her amazing temperament.


----------



## Toast (6 November 2010)

shes lovely  good luck, im sure you'll have a lovely foal!
x


----------



## Allover (7 November 2010)

Do you have any idea when she is due? 

Hey you never know the baby could be an Olympic champion!!


----------



## SusannaF (7 November 2010)

A Shutterfly grandfoal? Could be a lot worse! She's a nice type


----------



## noodle_ (7 November 2010)

shes lovely 

whens foalie due?


----------



## BallyshanHorses (7 November 2010)

Lovely Mare.Best of luck with the foal.Any idea how far along she is??


----------



## Doormouse (7 November 2010)

Thank you everyone for your messages, I probably wear rose tinted specs with her so it is nice to hear other people like her.  The vets think she will foal anytime from February onwards which fits in with when the colt could have jumped into her field.  She is away at the moment so that she can be out 24/7 but I will get her back Christmas time and then she will be watched like a hawk for any signs!


----------



## Allover (7 November 2010)

cantieflower said:



			Thank you everyone for your messages, I probably wear rose tinted specs with her so it is nice to hear other people like her.  The vets think she will foal anytime from February onwards which fits in with when the colt could have jumped into her field.  She is away at the moment so that she can be out 24/7 but I will get her back Christmas time and then she will be watched like a hawk for any signs!
		
Click to expand...

How big was the fence and did he jump it nice and "clean"?


----------



## magic104 (8 November 2010)

She is a nice mare & I think she might have some Welsh in her as her dam Drumagoland was ex of ISH Jipsy Rose who was by Esceifiog Hudolwr.  The Esceifiog Prefix belongs to W.E.Jones, Gaerwen Ganol who is a Welsh Cob breeder & judge.


----------



## TallyHo123 (8 November 2010)

Sure she will have a lovely foal, good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Amymay (8 November 2010)

Really nice mare.  It's going to be very exciting to see what she produces for you.


----------



## Doormouse (8 November 2010)

magic104 said:



			She is a nice mare & I think she might have some Welsh in her as her dam Drumagoland was ex of ISH Jipsy Rose who was by Esceifiog Hudolwr.  The Esceifiog Prefix belongs to W.E.Jones, Gaerwen Ganol who is a Welsh Cob breeder & judge.
		
Click to expand...

That's really interesting, I wondered how her dam was bred but hadn't investigated.  That is probably where the her confidence comes from, she is very brave jumping, never looks at anything.


----------



## magic104 (8 November 2010)

There you go Drumagoland's dam & other offspring from her
JIPSY ROSE
1986988, ISH, GREY, 1990.
by ESCEIFIOG HUDOLWR (RP) out of CORCREAGH
POLLY (ISH).
Breeder: Gerard Culleton.
Owner: Peter G Brady.
1993 PEACE ENVOY, F, BR, 2241757, ISH, by
RUFFO, TB.
1994 No Return by GIPFEL, TB.
1995 CLEAR VIEW BAY, F, B, 2414880, ISH, by
ZERO WATT (USA), TB.
1996 INFINITIF ROSE, F, GR, 2489227, ISH, by
ZERO WATT (USA), TB.
1997 DRUMAGOLAND, F, GR, 4146622, ISH, by
ZERO WATT (USA), TB, breeder Gerard
Culleton, owner Peter G Brady.
2003 No Return by ARD OHIO, KWPN.
2004 M, B, 4086197, ISH, by ARD VDL DOUGLAS,
KWPN.
2006 F, PI, 4506813, ISH, by APACHE WARRIOR,


----------



## gadetra (8 November 2010)

She's a lovely lookin mare. Real Douglas looking. Yo must be so proud. Is the sire cut now or stayed entire? It's be great if he gets graded in the future and you have a cut from the first batch!!


----------



## Doormouse (8 November 2010)

gadetra said:



			She's a lovely lookin mare. Real Douglas looking. Yo must be so proud. Is the sire cut now or stayed entire? It's be great if he gets graded in the future and you have a cut from the first batch!!
		
Click to expand...

If the foal is by the colt we think it will be the only one ever!  He was running with 2 mares at the yard because his breeder really wanted a couple of foals by him before he was cut but he wouldn't cover them!  He is now cut and has just been broken and is apparently a real star, so we could potentially have a very serious foal but it is a long way from now till the Olympics so I won't get excited yet.


----------



## Doormouse (8 November 2010)

magic104 said:



			There you go Drumagoland's dam & other offspring from her
JIPSY ROSE
1986988, ISH, GREY, 1990.
by ESCEIFIOG HUDOLWR (RP) out of CORCREAGH
POLLY (ISH).
Breeder: Gerard Culleton.
Owner: Peter G Brady.
1993 PEACE ENVOY, F, BR, 2241757, ISH, by
RUFFO, TB.
1994 No Return by GIPFEL, TB.
1995 CLEAR VIEW BAY, F, B, 2414880, ISH, by
ZERO WATT (USA), TB.
1996 INFINITIF ROSE, F, GR, 2489227, ISH, by
ZERO WATT (USA), TB.
1997 DRUMAGOLAND, F, GR, 4146622, ISH, by
ZERO WATT (USA), TB, breeder Gerard
Culleton, owner Peter G Brady.
2003 No Return by ARD OHIO, KWPN.
2004 M, B, 4086197, ISH, by ARD VDL DOUGLAS,
KWPN.
2006 F, PI, 4506813, ISH, by APACHE WARRIOR,
		
Click to expand...

That is brilliant, thank you.  Where do you find all this stuff?  What is quite funny, is that about 6 weeks ago I said to my OH that I thought Dotty's dam might have been grey because she has grey flecks in her winter coat, and as it turns out I was right.  Do you know anything about her breeder Peter Brady.  I know she won her loose jumping section at Cavan last year and that she was bought by a dealer then sold on to England but not much else.


----------



## magic104 (9 November 2010)

Quote "Where do you find all this stuff?" 

- After years of researching my own horses.  You have Weatherbys which gives you breeding & YOB http://www.weatherbys.net/cgi-bin/uqcgiv7.exe?
You have the IHB
http://www.irishsporthorse.com/publications/irish_sport_horse_marebook.506.0.100004.0.p.html
http://www.irishsporthorse.com/publications/foals_registered.610.0.100002.0.p.html
http://www.irishsporthorse.com/_fil..._1_FINAL_f459fea6d2c1dc2a4f9873b6e1c3ceef.pdf
http://www.irishsporthorse.com/publications/stallion_books.628.0.100059.0.p.html
http://www.irishsporthorse.com/_fil...Marebook_0a5a70a6ecb97c7ee3376e52a159f768.pdf
http://www.irishsporthorse.com/_fileupload/sol/St_fr_Hd.htm

You have 
http://ahsadata.com/studbook/horsedetails.cfm?ahsid=109814
http://www.paardenfokken.nl/progeny.php?horseid=3277
http://www.britisheventing.com/search.asp?search=Chrome+Mag&season=-1&section=156&x=33&y=9
http://www.centralprefixregister.com/files/search.htm
http://www.blup.se/en-US/rank/stallion
http://www.blup.se/en-US/rank/mare
http://www.connemara-pony.com/pony-pedigree.php?id=S0000880
http://www.sporthorsegb.co.uk/members/Horses.asp?ID=112516
http://dbsbsnet.2bcom.net/pages/popup_pedigree.asp?code=A18516&lang=fr
http://www.theipsa.com/stallions2.htm
They all help & I am always being asked by friends & friends of friends now if I can help trace any info on their horses.  Most of the info is there, it is just having the time to trawl through it all.  Life is a lot easier now then when I was doing this 20yrs ago, then it was trawling through breed society stud books, no search engine there!


----------



## Doormouse (11 November 2010)

Thank you Magic, that is brilliant.  I have investigated lots of her breeding now.  I knew her Sire's side was quite decent and popular but it is really nice to find that her dam's side is good as well as I believe from what everyone tells me that is as if not more important with breeding.  I'm getting myself quite excited now although sadly I won't be able to keep the foal but if he is really nice he should sell to a decent home.


----------



## Bloomfield (4 November 2016)

Can you give me an update on what happened with the foal...???Realize a long time ago but have similar horse


----------



## Doormouse (4 November 2016)

Bloomfield said:



			Can you give me an update on what happened with the foal...???Realize a long time ago but have similar horse
		
Click to expand...

The foal is now a very wicked 5 year old! I posted a photo of her at her first hunter trial a few weeks ago. She has come out very Welsh indeed, she has masses of ability, is lovely to look at and highly intelligent. All this needs harnessing in the right direction or she can be a proper madam.
The mare I sold to a friend who lives locally, she has just had another lovely foal by a New Forest.


----------



## Bloomfield (4 November 2016)

Doormouse said:



			The foal is now a very wicked 5 year old! I posted a photo of her at her first hunter trial a few weeks ago. She has come out very Welsh indeed, she has masses of ability, is lovely to look at and highly intelligent. All this needs harnessing in the right direction or she can be a proper madam.
The mare I sold to a friend who lives locally, she has just had another lovely foal by a New Forest.
		
Click to expand...

I have a 5 year old with dam sire VDL Douglas and  Drumagoland
Beauty.


----------



## Bloomfield (4 November 2016)

I have a 5 year old with dam sire VDL Douglas and Dam is Drumagoland Beaty


----------



## Bloomfield (4 November 2016)

Do you know where the name Drumagoland originated?


----------



## Roisinbrady (10 November 2017)

Hi guys
These horses where breed by my dad Peter brady in drumagoland Cavan Ireland. Feel free to check in with us to see the breeding history and check up on the blood line for placing in competitions. Checkout drumagoland chip and other blood relatives from this blood line ! Roisinmajella@gmail.com


----------



## Kathy657 (13 December 2017)

Nice mare and sounds as if the stallion is well bred too. Should be a nice foal.


----------



## claret09 (13 December 2017)

pretty girl. hope you have a great foal


----------

